# Easy working signals for G scale



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I got 4 of these signals http://www.z-stuff.net/dz-1060.htm added a block to the base that raised the signal to the correct height. Before attaching the block I drilled a hole and placed #10 nail so it created a ground spike. I then painted the block to match the base. I use qsi/airwire and 18v to the rails. Track sections are held together with Aristo clamps and this is where I attach the power wires for the signal. Attach one wire out to the next signal and one in from the one before and your done. Even in sunllight the signal detect the train with no problem and when wired together they hold stop till the train passes the next signal and then go to caution and then in 5 seconds go clear. Left them out over the winter on the layout with no problems just covered with a 20oz soda bottle with the top cut off. Fired up the rails after 3 months yesterday other then a couple dirty spots on the rails every thing worked great. I even have their upper quadrent semiphors at the stations wired to these pennsy signals and they operate and realy look cool. I have just ordered to more of the pennsy units and I'm going to place the targets on my Aristo signal bridge with the sensors on the legs in each direction should be cool to watch when all are hooked up. I talked to Atlas at a show in Edison NJ in March and they say Aristo pulled out of using their system. Maybe thats why Aristo removed the product from their latest catalog. Jake


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

There are lots of neat signals in the smaller scales but very few options for either 1:29 or F scale. If you can live with the out of scale signal model (O scale is the largest offered here) and if the nonprototypic signal aspect logic works for you, then these are another option to consider.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jake I have used this signal outdoors for the past year with out failures. I using DCC and like you hook directly to the track. Need to figure how you wired yours as you di to change only when going through the next block. I like the looks and yep I raised mine up as you did. Any help or diagram how you wired would be apricated. Later RJD


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Its easy all you have to do is : If the WHITE wire of a signal down-track is connected to the YELLOW wire of an up-track signal, the up-track signal will hold on caution (YELLOW) until the down-track signal goes off stop (RED).







*OPTION *


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Later RJD


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

I emailed and they are trying to tool up for G scale...

He said they should have prices in the not too distant future...

Philip


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats good news maybe I'll wait for the G scale and not buy any more of the ones I have. Later RJD


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

RJ, I have just installed 4 pennsy signals on a modified Aristo bridge and it is working great. I cut off one leg off two bridges and connected them together to span 4 tracks with 4 signals 2 for each direction. On the outside track I was going to mount the detector on the legs but couldn't figure out how to do the center signals. Then my wife asked wouldn't they detect the train looking downward. Smart girl. So I installed them under the decking and they were a perfect fit. The most time on the project was cutting the wires intact from the mast. The yellow and white wires were brought down the legs and connected to buried 22ga jelly filled buried telco quad wire. To protect from the weather a plastic desk trash can cut the right height with a weight inside works great. Jake


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds neat Jake. Any photos of the project. I guessing you removed the sensors from the signals to mount on top of the bridge facing sown ward. Later RJD


----------

